# O Temporal da Madeira e sua Predictabilidade



## Previsor (7 Abr 2010 às 00:13)

A Associação Portuguesa de Meteorologia e Geosísica vai organizar uma série de colóquios com temáticas centradas em acontecimentos meteorológicos e sísmicos recentes e convida todos os membros e visitantes do Fórum a participar.

O 1º destes colóquios, com convidados especialistas de várias instituições, tem como tema “O Temporal da Madeira e sua Predictabilidade”.

Realiza-se no próximo dia 14 de Abril, 4ª feira, pelas 17 horas, no Museu da República e Resistência da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa.

Pretende-se, através de um debate com fundamentação científica e técnica, esclarecer e chegar a conclusões sobre o problema da previsão meteorológica para a Madeira.

As actualizações do anúncio deste debate serão divulgadas no portal Web da Associação


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2010 às 10:13)

Excelente e oportuna iniciativa, vou tentar ir. Quando tiver mais informações sobre os convidados, por favor informe.


----------



## Knyght (7 Abr 2010 às 17:28)

Gostava de ir, contudo  para Lisboa a esta altura do campeonato não há nada que se faça...


----------



## Previsor (8 Abr 2010 às 18:10)

Agradeço os vossos comentários e o interesse manifestado.
O Colóquio terá como moderador o Doutor Henrique Oliveira Pires (Associação Portuguesa de Meteorologia e Geofísica) e estarão, também, na Mesa:
Prof. Doutor Pedro Miranda (Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa),
Prof. Doutor Rui Salgado (Universidade de Évora),
Dra Teresa Abrantes (Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P.),
Dr. Henrique Vicêncio (Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil).
O Museu da República e Resistência da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa fica na Rua Alberto de Sousa, nº 10 A, Zona B do Rêgo, 1600 Lisboa.
Contamos com a vossa presença e participação.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2010 às 14:39)

É já daqui a pouco.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Abr 2010 às 22:01)

Estive presente, foi bastante interessante mas pouco conclusivo...


----------



## Chingula (14 Abr 2010 às 22:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estive presente, foi bastante interessante mas pouco conclusivo...



Também fui!
Achei interessante, com bastante assistência (na minha perspectiva)...talvez pouco participada, eventualmente fruto de pouca frequência de encontros desta natureza e nesse sentido acho que a Associação está de parabéns...sentar na mesma sala Técnicos, Professores, Investigadores, Utilizadores e Apreciadores da Meteorologia foi muito positivo espera-se continuidade...


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Abr 2010 às 23:15)

Chingula disse:


> Também fui!
> Achei interessante, com bastante assistência (na minha perspectiva)...talvez pouco participada, eventualmente fruto de pouca frequência de encontros desta natureza e nesse sentido acho que a Associação está de parabéns...sentar na mesma sala Técnicos, Professores, Investigadores, Utilisadores e Apreciadores da Meteorologia foi muito positivo espera-se continuidade...



Foi sem dúvida um debate de ideias bastante interessante, e é muito positivo e essencial juntar os especialistas do país nestes assuntos. 

Já agora aproveito para fazer um resumo do que se passou e discutiu para quem estiver interessado.

No início, cada investigador (Pedro Miranda da FCUL, Rui Salgado da Univ de Évora e dois meteorologistas do IM) apresentou a sua versão do acontecimento acerca do fenómeno e a sua previsão/acompanhamento da situação 1 ou 2 dias antes da tempestade, através das imagens das saídas dos modelos nos dias 18 e 19 de Fevereiro. O prof.Pedro Miranda mostrou que os modelos utilizados na previsão meteorológica do IDL (Instituto D. Luiz sediado na FCUL) previram a situação  com 2 dias de antecedência. Já os dois meteorologistas do IM, afirmaram que até quase à própria hora do evento ainda havia bastante incerteza quando à severidade do mesmo, pois os vários modelos utilizados divergiam de opinião. Realmente, nalgumas saídas de alguns modelos chegou a ser modelada uma grande quantidade de precipitação, mas nem todos apontavam essa solução. Chegou-se á conclusão que os modelos de resolução mais elevada (malha mais pequena) resolviam melhor o problema local da orografia que os modelos mais gerais (ECMWF), e apostaram em precipitações muito mais elevadas. Porém os modelos de alta resolução apresentam outros problemas, como a diferença de fase (erros na hora e localização exacta do evento). O IM não pareceu, na minha opinião, muito interessado em desenvolver modelos de pequena malha, referindo que as precipitações nesses modelos são muito sobreestimadas: "Ficaria muito mais preocupado se visse o ECM prever 50 mm do que se fosse o ALADIN".

Outro dos temas muito debatido, além do problema da resolução dos modelos, foi a instalação do radar meteorológico. Aqui, as opiniões divergiram um bocado. Uns defendem que o radar seria útil, podendo ajudar no "nowcasting" de um evento deste género, complementando a informação dos modelos e de satélites. Porém, alguns colocaram problemas na utilização do radar. Um deles é a sua localização, devido aos ecos e a cobertura deficiente de um radar num terreno muito acidentado como o da Madeira. Depois, a sua informação é muito tardia para se tomarem precauções. E além disso, ainda há o problema de que grande parte da precipitação na Madeira é causada pelo orografia da ilha, ou seja, quando vem do mar, a precipitação mostrada pelo radar não seria significativa, só se começando a ver os "monstros" quando se começassem a formar junto ás montanhas, ou seja, em cima do acontecimento.

De resto, acho que o Prof Pedro Miranda referiu um aspecto para muito importante. Será que, mesmo que se tivesse a certeza da precipitação que iria acumular, alguém iria adivinhar o que iria causar na Madeira? Acho que não. O Professor mostrou também que nos últimos anos já houve dias que choveu quantidades até maiores que no dia 20 no Pico do Areeiro, e que nada ou pouco aconteceu. A questão é que, além da previsão meteorológica, ainda se tem de considerar a quantidade de precipitação das últimas semanas para prever uma catástrofe do género. O IM não referiu este aspecto, atribuindo "culpa" á forma muito abrupta como caiu a chuva, isto é, muita chuva e muito pouco tempo. Claro que ajudou, mas não explica tudo, já tendo isso acontecido antes sem danos de maior. 

Também se falou da interacção IM-protecção civil e a forma como comunicam, alguns sectores de trabalho do IM e a maneira como lidam com estas situações mais complicadas, etc.

Chingula, caso queiras acrescentar ou corrigir algo, agradeço.

Cumps


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2010 às 23:43)

Também lá estive, o resumo que fizeste parece-me elucidativo, mas queria só fazer um pequeno reparo! 


A parte que referes que o IM não parece muito interessado nos mesoscalas, não será bem assim. O ALADIN é mesoscala e é operacional e certamente têm muito em conta as suas saídas nas previsões, ainda que mais o ECMWF, mas o ECMWF é de facto melhor a uma escala global é natural.
Quanto a outros falados como o AROME a escala ainda mais pequena, atenção, são ainda fases de teste, nada operacional, e além do mais em vários casos de estudo "inventou" muita chuva onde não existe. De facto resolve o problema da orografia, talvez até demais, mas ainda está longe de estar bem testado, e dá muitos Falsos-Alarmes, extremamente importante em Alertas!

O que disseram quando compararam os 50mm do ALADIN e do ECMWF não foi que dão mais importância. Mas sim, que 50mm num modelo global, seja ECMWF ou GFS ou outro global de malha larga, são muito mais preocupantes que num qualquer modelo de malha apertada, pois pela natureza dos próprios modelos, muito raramente vês modelos de larga-escala dar valores desses.
Os mesoscala dão muitas vezes, faz parte da sua resolução, dar esses valores mais realistas, mas com os problemas não só de localização, como de serem muito mais propícios a inventar dilúvios locais, onde não os há!
Um de larga-escala dificilmente inventa dilúvios locais, até porque a escala não chega ao local, daí se referir e com muita razão, que se aparece num modelo global tipo ECMWF 50mm, é sempre (pela sua escala) numa área grande, e portanto, sendo ainda por cima nunca apresentados fenómenos locais nestes modelos, bastante provável a ocorrência de fenómenos severos, e possivelmente de valores locais muito acima desta previsão numa área ampla!

Não sei se me fiz entender?


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2010 às 00:23)

Jorge_scp disse:


> De resto, acho que o Prof Pedro Miranda referiu um aspecto para muito importante. Será que, mesmo que se tivesse a certeza da precipitação que iria acumular, alguém iria adivinhar o que iria causar na Madeira? Acho que não. O Professor mostrou também que nos últimos anos já houve dias que choveu quantidades até maiores que no dia 20 no Pico do Areeiro, e que nada ou pouco aconteceu. A questão é que, além da previsão meteorológica, ainda se tem de considerar a quantidade de precipitação das últimas semanas para prever uma catástrofe do género. O IM não referiu este aspecto, atribuindo "culpa" á forma muito abrupta como caiu a chuva, isto é, muita chuva e muito pouco tempo. Claro que ajudou, mas não explica tudo, já tendo isso acontecido antes sem danos de maior.



Também lá estive.
Foi de facto uma palestra interessante. Mas achei que se houvesse mais tempo poder-se-ia ter extrapolar mais coisas.

Foi pertinente algumas das questões do professor Pedro Miranda.
Até fui recordar alguns dos eventos de precipitação intensa ocorridos na Madeira e que foram acompanhados aqui no fórum.

 343mm no Areeiro, dia 8 de Abril de 2008.

Neste evento, por exemplo, a precipitação foi bem mais intensa nas vertentes norte.


----------



## Chingula (15 Abr 2010 às 00:36)

Acho que esta "conversa" dá para entender um pouco o que se passou...
Ninguém referiu e acho que pairou em algumas intervenções um assunto que me é muito caro - o acto da decisão:
Há um momento para o diagnóstico da situação Meteorológica...
Há momentos para a comparação das propostas de evolução (dos sistemas meteorológicos em presença) dos modelos...
Há um momento limite em que o Meteorologista tem de elaborar previsões e avisos (se for caso disso), optando pela proposta que lhe parece mais razoável, ou seja, que tenha uma explicação mais consistente, daí as previsões serem sempre "conservadoras"...o tal "adoçar dos picos" ...
Cumpts


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 06:57)

Nem imaginam a vontade de desatinar que do que li aqui...

É natural passar de amarelo para vermelho em cima da catastrofe...

E quando o ECMWF colocar 50mm em alguma run ele estará colocando 50mm em 30km quadrados vamos brincar o que? Já alguém imaginou isto?...

​...é melhor ficar calado...


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Abr 2010 às 07:04)

rozzo disse:


> Também lá estive, o resumo que fizeste parece-me elucidativo, mas queria só fazer um pequeno reparo!
> 
> 
> A parte que referes que o IM não parece muito interessado nos mesoscalas, não será bem assim. O ALADIN é mesoscala e é operacional e certamente têm muito em conta as suas saídas nas previsões, ainda que mais o ECMWF, mas o ECMWF é de facto melhor a uma escala global é natural.
> ...



Sim, entendi perfeitamente, e obrigado por me teres relembrado disso, o meteorologista do IM referiu de facto isso. Naquele caso o modelo AROME acertou, mas muitas vezes "inventa" e a responsabilidade é muita. Sendo o AROME um modelo "não oficial" entende-se a opção de não emitir alertas baseados nele.

Numa palestra de quase 3 horas, é um pouco complicado conter tudo e resumir, só se tivesse uma gravação da mesma, por isso, obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 07:20)

O AROME já é modelo oficial em França...


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Abr 2010 às 07:42)

Knyght disse:


> Nem imaginam a vontade de desatinar que do que li aqui...
> 
> É natural passar de amarelo para vermelho em cima da catastrofe...
> 
> ...



Knyght, compreendo a frustração dos madeirenses, no fundo foram vocês que passaram por esta tragédia. Mas não podemos andar aqui a criticar o IM só porque temos de bater em alguém na nossa fúria... na minha opinião, o IM é pouco responsável sobre o que aconteceu na Madeira. Eles explicaram como acompanharam o evoluir da situação, e garanto-te que provavelmente se fosse eu que lá estivesse, também não daria alerta vermelho à população tão cedo, porque neste caso quem falhou foram os modelos (excepto o pouco fiável e em fase de estudo AROME), e se eles não acreditarem nos modelos, acreditam em quem? Por vezes eles deparam-se perante situações muito complicadas e imagino a pressão que não devem sentir...

Além disso, já referi que foi dito por um investigador que só a precipitação acumulada na Madeira nesse dia não chegaria para causar aquilo, já vinha das elevadas precipitações de outras semanas. E não referi também que outro aspecto que pode ter sido importante foi o facto de o pico de chuva no Funchal ter sido 2/3 horas do pico no Areeiro. Ou seja, primeiro a chuva "entupiu" o Funchal, que depois não teve capacidade de escoamento para a água que veio mais tarde das montanhas. Caso tivesse chovido primeiro no pico do Areeiro, talvez não houvesse esta catástrofe. Ou seja, um conjunto de factores que têm de ser levados em conta e que não são fáceis de pensar a-priori, mas sim podem ser estudados e concluídos a-posteriori. É isso que tem sido feito pelos investigadores, de modo a que no futuro possa ser previsto um evento destes com mais facilidade.

Não acho que valha a pena agora estar a atirar com a responsabilidade toda para o IM. O IM, mesmo avisando no dia anterior, não evitaria a catástrofe, os danos materiais iam acontecer na mesma, as pessoas que estavam em casas que desabaram, etc, iam continuar em casa na mesma, quanto muito poderia ter sido evitado algumas mortes a pessoas que estivessem na rua e foram apanhadas de surpresa. E com isto, não estou a dizer que não se deva fazer um grande esforço para tentar prever antecipadamente, claro que pode salvar algumas situações, mas neste caso... pouca ou nenhuma diferença acho que teria feito.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 08:07)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O IM, mesmo avisando no dia anterior, não evitaria a catástrofe, os danos materiais iam acontecer na mesma, as pessoas que estavam em casas que desabaram, etc, iam continuar em casa na mesma, quanto muito *poderia ter sido evitado algumas mortes a pessoas que estivessem na rua e foram apanhadas de surpresa.* E com isto, não estou a dizer que não se deva fazer um grande esforço para tentar prever antecipadamente, claro que pode salvar algumas situações, mas neste caso... pouca ou nenhuma diferença acho que teria feito.



Se fosse em Lisboa gostaria de ver se o discurso do IM era o mesmo. Porque na França o AROME é modelo operacional e oficial.


> Dec 2008: AROME is put into operational service at Météo-France.



Porque na Espanha utilizam o Hirlam Oficialmente e por aqui caímos no descredito do Aladim que gostam de referir sendo tão os melhor que o Hirlam...

Mais além dos modelos acompanhar as leituras do EUMETSAT como eu e o Alex Vieira que tavamos acompanhando nitidamente com os "ditos nas mãos" (devido sabermos que o solo estava completamente saturado e que a água não seria absorvida de forma alguma) sejam concerteza feitas de melhor forma pelos meteorologistas do IM desde que pelo menos deem a devida atenção. Contudo não penso que seja apenas mania de ver que este é mais um serviço orientado a servir a zona centro do país, e que será um favor prever as situações tanto para a Madeira como para os Açores...


----------



## rozzo (15 Abr 2010 às 10:43)

Knyght, desculpa mas mais uma vez estás completamente desajustado.

1) O AROME é oficial em França como disseste, não aqui, longe disso, ainda está em fase de testes.. Logo...

2) O que falei de uma previsão de 50mm no ECMWF ser motivo de alerta é óbvio, mas em algum momento eu disse que tinha sido o caso da Madeira no temporal trágico? Não! Nesse caso o ECMWF não deu mais de 20mm para aí, esses mapas foram mostrados. Não sei precisar os valores mas era nessa casa. Nem o mesoscala ALADIN deu valores muito intensos.

3) Já que falas em Lisboa, só por acaso até as pessoas do IM usaram o dia 18 Fev. de 2009 das cheias em Lisboa, para mostrar performance dos modelos. Foi curioso que a precipitação em Lisboa é parecidissima à do Funchal, quase igual. Claro totalmente inferior à do Areeiro. E em nenhuns dos casos os modelos foram taxativos a garantir que ia haver um dilúvio. O caso da Madeira, além da precipitação forte relativamente normal inerente a uma frente daquelas, teve a particularidade de ser afectado por um MCS que atingiu mesmo a ilha, com fluxo de Sul, e isso NENHUM modelo previu correctamente. Apenas o AROME, que em situações anteriores deu falsos-alarmes brutais, colocou esses valores. Estou a falar apenas dos modelos existentes no IM atenção. É muito fácil depois dizer "então o AROME tinha essa chuva! burros!" né? Mas como se lida com isso, quando até aí, um modelo apenas em testes, já tinha dado não sei quantos alarmes de total dilúvio sem qualquer acerto!?!? Não estou a ilibar a 100% o IM, e a Protecção Civil, mas a pelo menos mais de 50% ilibo de certeza.

Portanto não faças conjecturas erradas sem estar a par dos factos concretos! E para de libertar a frustração sem razão!


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2010 às 11:33)

Knyght disse:


> Se fosse em Lisboa gostaria de ver se o discurso do IM era o mesmo. Porque na França o AROME é modelo operacional e oficial.



Como já foi dito o AROME em situações anteriores deu falsos alarmes enormes.
Se fosse já um modelo público, já teria o descrédito total, dado os seus erros anteriores.

Agora foi o modelo que melhor previu a situação para o Areeiro (precipitação orográfica). Porque falhou redondamente para o Funchal.


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 13:10)

*rozzo* nem sei o que te diga, se algum dia na malha de 30km ver previsto uma precipitação de 50mm fujo da ilha!!! Se algo te dá numa malha tão grande uma tal capacidade de precipitação de 50mm é de certeza um dilúvio bem maior ao registado na Madeira!!!

Explico-me em relação ao WRF já tenho os meus parâmetros que não fujem muito da realidade já que o WRF dá leituras de hora a hora em malhas de 9km.

Se o WRF dá-me até 6mm de precipitação é uma chuva fraca, de 6mm a 12mm chuva moderada, de 12mm a 18mm chuva forte, acima disto é chuva muito forte aka perigo de dilúvio.

E explico-te o porque, a medida para o Arieiro é sempre numa ordem de 3 a 4 vezes maior.

Eu no dia 20 de Fevereiro as aproximadamente 7h da manhã tinha na leitura do WRF 19.7mm para as 11h...

A minha frustração é como mais uma vez aqui documentada o relativo cruzar das mãos para que nada seja feito para tentar aperfeiçoar a qualidade das previsões na Região Autónoma da Madeira que por acaso também tem de pagar impostos e sendo assim contribui para o Instituto de meteorologia, aliás ainda bem que os Açores tem uma orografia diferente e a Base das Lajes senão eram tão tristes como nós.

Acho caricato que Canada, Reino Unido, Espanha (estes é que tenho a certeza) modelos normais para previsão de 0,2º isto é entre 15 a 10km de malha e os parâmetros dos avisos do IM pelo que me deu a percebeu do resumo sejam dos 0,5º 30km do ECMWF porque não confiam no Aladim...

Se em vez de um Sábado tive-se sido uma Segunda-Feira iríamos multiplicar concerteza o número de mortos por 3, é só isso que me preocupa!


----------



## rozzo (15 Abr 2010 às 13:17)

O IM previa desde 3 dias antes chuva forte. Querias o quê?

"Previsão descritiva: Amanhã possibilidade de chuva tipo fim-do-mundo."!?!??!

A chuva forte foi bem prevista, os alertas foram lançados, o vermelho sim tarde de mais, mas pelos motivos já explicados, de nada fazer prever aquele cenário exactamente assim, e até porque como também já aqui foi dito houve já cenários piores de chuva recentes, com muito menos danos.

Sim, a parte da articulação entre alertas e depois Protecção Civil, podia ter funcionado melhor. Em caso extremo ao verem a situação e tendo em conta antecedentes, podiam talvez tentar evacuar estradas, zonas de risco, coisa que não foi feita.
Talvez baixasse número de vítimas, mas se calhar nem muito. Provavelmente era parecido.
E ainda era preciso que as pessoas acatassem essas hipotéticas medidas.. Dúvido!!

Mais que isso não se podia fazer.

E mais uma vez.. Continuas a focar a "raiva" em cima do IM, quando se calhar, a pouca "culpa" que há nisto tudo a parte menor é do IM.. Mas enfim..
Continua a bater na mesma tecla!


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 13:35)

Sei que Amarelo de longe não é Laranja e ainda mais Longe está Vermelho. 
Para Hoje no aviso descrito está Vento Forte com Rajadas de 90km/h e colocam Amarelo, já vi com os mesmos valores de Vento a vizinha Espanha em Canárias colocar Laranja...

Não sei mas será que já ver algumas coisas pelo ar, será um acontecimento simplesmente para estar atento para não levar com elas em cima, ou seria melhor um aviso que aconselha-se a verificar se as coisas estavam bem pressas e as prender fosse caso de não o estarem?...


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2010 às 13:37)

ECM - Malha 16km (dados IM)
ALADIN - Malha 9km
AROME - Malha 2,5km (modelo ainda não oficializado)

Todos eles discrepantes... Como prever? Eu se trabalhasse no IM, perantee os dados dos modelos também nunca conseguiria prever o que ia acontecer. Não é questão de defender ninguém. É ser realista. Ninguém conseguia prever o que ia acontecer no dia 20, quando ainda por cima situações idênticas com iguais níveis de precipitação já se tinham verificado sem as mesmas consequências.


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2010 às 13:37)

Na 6ªfeira, véspera da tragédia, foi este o aviso da Protecção Civil da Madeira, colocado no fórum no tópico de Análises e alertas pelo membro Nuno Brito, comunicado retirado de uma notícia TVI das 21:20, mais de 12 horas antes da tragédia.



NunoBrito disse:


> > *Chuva, vento muito forte e trovoada na Madeira
> > Protecção Civil e Bombeiros da Madeira emitem alerta de mau tempo*
> >
> > O serviço regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros da Madeira emitiu esta noite um alerta para os riscos das condições atmosféricas adversas previstas para sábado no arquipélago.
> ...





E curiosamente, o comunicado foi elogiado precisamente pelo ... Knyght. Se o Knyght esperava algo de mais grave ou se achava o alerta insuficiente, não teria escrito isto:



Knyght disse:


> Bem pelos vistos desta vez o pessoal da protecção civil está mais cuidadoso, as vezes falar no local certo resulta.




Falar, criticar, prever, no fim das coisas acontecer, é muito fácil.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2010 às 13:44)

Por partes:



Knyght disse:


> Sei que Amarelo de longe não é Laranja e ainda mais Longe está Vermelho.
> Para Hoje no aviso descrito está Vento Forte com Rajadas de 90km/h e colocam Amarelo, já vi com os mesmos valores de Vento a vizinha Espanha em Canárias colocar Laranja...



Está dentro dos critérios definidos:

MADEIRA - Vento 

Aviso Amarelo: Vento médio: 50 a 70km/h
                       Rajada máxima:70 a 90km/h




Knyght disse:


> Não sei mas será que já ver algumas coisas pelo ar, será um acontecimento simplesmente para estar atento para não levar com elas em cima, ou seria melhor um aviso que aconselha-se a verificar se as coisas estavam bem pressas e as prender fosse caso de não o estarem?...



Mais uma vez... Instituto de meteorologia: Previsão do tempo.  
Protecção civil: Conselhos e alertas.


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 15:10)

*Vince*Na sexta-feira atendendo ao que estava previsível pelo IM a Protecção Civil agravou o Alerta, o que considerei correcto, contudo durante o seguimento da madrugada que estava de serviço a minha opinião agravou-se.

Eu estava de serviço, e o IM?


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2010 às 15:23)

Knyght disse:


> Eu estava de serviço, e o IM?



Também estava... (24h por dia). E mais uma vez com os dados anteriormente referidos... Com as precipitações previstas que eram discordantes... E dentro dos critérios do aviso amarelo cumpridos antes do acontecimento em si...


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2010 às 15:37)

Knyght disse:


> Eu estava de serviço, e o IM?



Obviamente que tu não sabes o que o IM fez nessa noite, mas algumas pessoas sabem. Portanto se não sabes, para que fazes essa pergunta ou insinuação? 

Acho que chegou a hora de deixares de falar de coisas que não sabes nem compreendes sobre este assunto, repetidas vezes foste corrigido por mais de uma dúzia de pessoas em variados tópicos. Se continuas a insinuar coisas num assunto tão sério como este pode ser que este espaço se feche para ti, pois aqui procuramos seriedade nas discussões. A tua novela sobre este assunto já vai demasiado longa.


----------



## Chingula (15 Abr 2010 às 19:38)

No referido encontro, sobre o temporal da Madeira, foi também referido que o Serviço de Protecção Civil da Madeira está regionalizado...ou seja, não depende (pelo que percebi) organicamente do Serviço Nacional de Protecção Civil.
O sector da Meteorologia tanto dos Açores como da Madeira organicamente dependem do Instituto Nacional...
Sem ter qualquer intenção de avaliar uma situação e outra (Serviços Centralizados e/ou Regionalizados) acho interessante perceber estas diferenças.


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 19:47)

Chingula disse:


> No referido encontro, sobre o temporal da Madeira, foi também referido que o Serviço de Protecção Civil da Madeira está regionalizado



Era a única maneira possível de fazer um aumento de qualidade de acção, assim como uma semi-regionalização da PSP que os meios esquadras e veículos passaram a ser exclusivamente geridos pela GR e a entrega das multas por parte do estado directamente a região...

Assim como os restantes serviços existentes na região já regionalizados que sofreram um digno aumento de qualidade e operacionalidade de serviço depois da regionalização.


----------



## Chingula (15 Abr 2010 às 20:02)

Knyght disse:


> Era a única maneira possível de fazer um aumento de qualidade de acção, assim como uma semi-regionalização da PSP que os meios esquadras e veículos passaram a ser exclusivamente geridos pela GR e a entrega das multas por parte do estado directamente a região...
> 
> Assim como os restantes serviços existentes na região já regionalizados que sofreram um digno aumento de qualidade e operacionalidade de serviço depois da regionalização.



Sem querer entrar em polémicas, acho que em relação à dignidade...cada caso é um caso e não estou em condições de ajuizar...
Compreendo a possibilidade de melhor articulação, mas a vantagem de critérios uniformes e de adopção de procedimentos mais actualizados, já depende da agilização das Instituições. 
Aqui a questão que se põem é quem paga a quem?
É fácil criticar-se isto e aquilo, sem perceber os meios disponíveis, os "comos" e os "porquês"...e a quem pedir legitimamente responsabilidades...Uma Região (que respeito) se quer autonomia tem de a assumir...
Os filhos "canguru", por maior amor que tenham dos Pais, têm de respeitar quem lhes dá a mesada...


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 21:39)

Já não tenho mais nada a dizer aqui neste tópico pois a minha ideia já passou...


----------



## David sf (15 Abr 2010 às 21:46)

Eu sou da opinião que, tal como se passa em Espanha, as regiões autónomas deveriam ter um instituto de meteorologia próprio, ainda por cima estando a Madeira e os Açores tão distantes do continente e tendo um clima bastante diferente.

Quando à predictabilidade do dilúvio de 20 de Fevereiro, acho que o IM não podia fazer muito mais. Com modelos divergentes, mas em que quase nenhum deles apontava para algo de muito relevante, não poderia nunca lançar um aviso que não o amarelo. O ECMWF, modelo usado pelo IM, e o melhor modelo global, previa cerca de 30 mm em 6 horas nesse dia. Segundo os critérios, esse valor é o mínimo que justifica o aviso amarelo. Com um radar poder-se-ia mudar para aviso vermelho umas horas antes, mas duvido que fizesse muita diferença. O IM sem radar, só com o satélite e observações "in loco" e com modelos divergentes e não muito gravosos não poderia fazer nada diferente do que fez.

Convém relembrar o que se disse naquela noite, quando utilizadores deste fórum, munidos de instrumentos não muito piores que os do IM (satélite, modelos e sem radar), disseram:

Às 23:30, pela imagem de satélite, parecia que ia ser fraquinha:



alex vieria disse:


> Já vejo que sim, para esta madrudada teremos já os efeitos da borrasca!!! penso que não vai ser para além, vai ser algo fraquinha, vamos la ver!!!



O Alex não deve ter visto os modelos, e o Miguel lembrou-lhe que o pior viria ao início da manhã.



miguel disse:


> Fraquinho é que não vai ser!!! ao final da madrugada e durante a manha passa a parte mais activa por ai!



O Alex corrige, e vê-se pela sua mensagem que o GFS andava às aranhas:



alex vieria disse:


> Desculpa não reparei na actualização dos mapas, tomei como base nos mapas do run 12z gfs, que não era nada em especial, mas afinal com o run 18z gfs e entre outros mapas, estão colocar mais precipitação a Madeira, Tens razão temos grandes possibilidades de apanhar a parte mais activa da borrasca. Esta borrasca pode alimentar-se das aguas relativamente quentes, do nosso mar que estão por volta dos 19ºC e 19,5ºC, não é normal nesta época termos uma temperatura de mar assim, normalmente deveria estar nos 17ºC.
> (...)
> A humidade aos poucos esta aumentar e a pressão a descer, quer dizer que a borrasca esta a caminho!!! Por volta das 2h-5h estará em acção, talvez ao meio-dia ou antes em plena horas da manhã o ponto mais instável da borrasca a entrar em acção!!!
> 
> Vejo que borrasca se aproxima com muita velocidade para nossa Ilha. Deve estar acompanhada de fortes ventos!!!



Depois de algumas mensagens normais para um dia de chuva também normal, mas com alguma preocupação devido ao vento, o Knyght congratula-se com a diminuição do vento, apesar de se ter iniciado  chuva:



Knyght disse:


> Começa a chover bem no Palheiro Ferreiro, o vento para já estabilizou.



Depois volta a fortalecer o vento, mas tudo acompanhado de forma muito calma e serena. A primeira mensagem que refere a precipitação é das 10:46, mas com valores nada de relevantes para a Madeira, 43 mm desde a meia noite.



jonhfx disse:


> Bom dia.
> E continua a chover...
> Precipitação desde as 0:00: 42,7 mm
> Pressão: 1005 Hpa
> ...



Alarme só às 11:29. 3 minutos antes fora referido o aviso vermelho do IM.



alex vieria disse:


> Desgraças aqui, o pá, o prédio vizinho entra agua pela garagem, a ribeira em frente transbordou, o meu quintal inundado com tanta agua que vem dos terrenos, que não tem tempo para absorver tanta agua impressionante!!! caiu 29mm em 1h aqui, nunca aconteceu isto!!! a ribeira transbordou as obras da futura estrada!!! A serio nunca vi isto por cá. Tudo a rebentar pelas costuras de tanta agua. Vai ver desgraças de certeza por menos por cá em Câmara de Lobos.
> 
> Tirei algumas fotos, mas a Câmara fotográfica não tem pilhas, e não tenho aqui em casa!!!
> Só tirei umas quatro, mas a Câmara Fotográfica já não tem vida!!!
> ...



É óbvio que o IM tem muitas mais responsabilidades que qualquer membro do fórum, mas nota-se, pela escassez de mensagens e pelo tom calmo de todas elas que ninguém estava à espera do que se passou.

Eu acho espantoso é que em vez de se criticar o IM porque não previu algo difícil de prever, não se critica algo que era previsível, fora alertado por especialistas, desde geólogos, geógrafos e ambientalistas: as consequências de um mau ordenamento do território, a não execução de obras de correcção torrencial que amenizasse as cheias, etc. Isso sim era previsível, e acima de tudo, poderia ter evitado muitos dos efeitos nefastos do temporal. E espero que agora, depois da casa arrombada, ponham as trancas à porta, porque, quer o IM o preveja ou não, é uma questão de anos para voltar a ocorrer.


----------



## Knyght (15 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

*David sf* concordo contigo, tem mais uma entrada no forum antes de eu sai de serviço dando conta dos ventos a 100km/h.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...eira-fevereiro-2010-a-4189-18.html#post199496
Mas de facto tinha estabelizado um pouco tal como os valores do IM que não chegavam a página Web...

Mais eu e o Alex Vieira somos amadores...

Enfim concordo com o teu post no geral


----------



## Chingula (18 Abr 2010 às 16:23)

Da intervenção efectuada, na palestra de 14 de Abril por um dos Meteorologistas, referindo-se à análise posterior ao acontecimento, saliento:
- Após um Inverno muito chuvoso, este episódio torna-se catastrófico, embora noutras situações recentes, até tenha chovido mais.
- O MCS (sistema convectivo da mesoscala) que afectou a Madeira apresentava na sua estrutura, várias áreas de precipitação muito intensa sendo que, algumas delas, não atingiram a Ilha, passaram na sua vizinhança...
- O Funchal teve o pico máximo de precipitação, antes do registo máximo da precipitação no Pico do Areeiro, o que provocou inundações na cidade, ainda antes da chegada do caudal das ribeiras, proveniente das vertentes montanhosas...dificultando o escoamento das águas.
- Não existindo informação (registo) radar não se pode concluir que noutros pontos das vertentes montanhosas, não tenham sido atingidos valores muito mais elevados da precipitação...(estamos perante convecção).
- Não havendo dúvidas sobre o efeito da topografia, o certo é que o Funchal teve um registo elevado de precipitação, podendo-se considerar um registo ao nível do mar...
- Outro aspecto focado foi o da semelhança com a situação ocorrida dois dias antes (18 de Fevereiro) nas Canárias.
O Professor Pedro Miranda da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, manifestou a sua discordância em relação à compra do radar...como prioridade...sendo afirmado por outras Pessoas que o plano, para a rede de Radares a implementar no Continente, nos Açores e na Madeira tem mais de 20 anos.


----------



## Previsor (30 Abr 2010 às 20:47)

Foram hoje publicadas as conclusões do Colóquio no portal Web da Associação.
Podem ser consultadas aqui


----------



## Knyght (1 Mai 2010 às 11:26)

*Agora vamos deitar mãos* a obra a localização do radar está já a ser estuda e há a vontade tanto das entidades regionais como de algumas associações para que assim seja.

Espero que toda a capacidade intelectual da área possa contribuir para o tal modelo de mesoescala não só para a Ilha da Madeira como também para os companheiros dos Açores desde já que a possibilidade de evacuação caso necessidade seja limitada pelo mar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2010 às 17:25)

Nos últimos dias li meio na diagonal um livro que me parece bastante adequado para quem se interesse de forma mais profunda sobre o tema Madeira, radar em zonas de montanha, inundações rápidas, previsões, alertas, etc, etc.

O livro chama-se *«Flash Flood Forecasting Over Complex Terrain»* e debruça-se sobre o tema das inundações rápidas e de todos os factores que contribuem para elas, tudo centrado num estudo sobre a instalação algo complicada de um radar numa zona com montanhas no sul da Califórnia, abordando assim variados assuntos que se tem falado no fórum em diferentes tópicos, factores meteorológicos, hidrológicos, uso/tipo/saturação de solos, processos hidráulicos e perfis dos cursos de água, funcionamento dos radares, limitações destes em montanha, soluções para os problemas, etc,etc



> The nation's network of more than 130 Next Generation Radars (NEXRADs) is used to detect wind and precipitation to help National Weather Service forecasters monitor and predict flash floods and other storms. This book assesses the performance of the Sulphur Mountain NEXRAD in Southern California, which has been scrutinized for its ability to detect precipitation in the atmosphere below 6000 feet. This book finds that the Sulphur Mountain NEXRAD provides crucial coverage of the lower atmosphere and is appropriately situated to assist the Los Angeles-Oxnard National Weather Service Forecast Office in successfully forecasting and warning of flash floods. This book concludes that, in general, NEXRAD technology is effective in mountainous terrain but can be improved.
> 
> 
> Front Matter (R1-R14)
> ...




O livro pode ser lido online no seguinte link, ou pode mesmo descarregado em PDF (mediante registo):

http://www.nap.edu/openbook.php?record_id=11128&page=1


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Mai 2010 às 15:14)

David sf disse:


> Eu sou da opinião que, tal como se passa em Espanha, as regiões autónomas deveriam ter um instituto de meteorologia próprio, ainda por cima estando a Madeira e os Açores tão distantes do continente e tendo um clima bastante diferente.



Não podia estar mais de acordo! Não se compreende, no século vinte e um, estarem duas regiões Autónomas e um povo ilhéu subjugados a uma macrocefalia de Lisboa.
É o que dá ter um cordao umbilical na maioridade.

Açores e Madeira deveriam de ter obrigatoriamente um instituto meteorológico independente, uma vez que a nossa realidade climática é completamente diferente da de Portugal Continental. As pessoas têm que começar a ter consciência da sua realidade e com ela manifestarem-se para fazerem valer os seus direitos de cidadãos. Pena é que ainda continuemos com uma " militância" puramente retórica- mas , mais tarde ou mais cedo, tambem isto mudará!


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2010 às 01:42)

Não existe nenhum impedimento para que isso aconteça. Quer a Madeira quer os Açores ao contrário de todo o continente são regiões autónomas, governo e orçamento próprio, esses governos regionais se assim desejarem podem criar a qualquer momento um serviço meteorológico, tal como existe na Catalunha, na Galiza, etc (que até detêm ou estão a instalar por exemplo radares próprios). Os Açores até uma companhia aérea detêm, portanto se calhar até podem gastar também dinheiro nisso embora julgue que exista melhor e mais eficaz forma de gastar dinheiro do que criar novos serviços de meteorologia, que no caso dos Açores parece-me que verbas são um bem bastante escasso. Mas é uma questão de sensibilizarem os governos regionais.


----------



## Knyght (27 Ago 2010 às 14:29)

> Mais cinco estações instaladas pelo IM entre 16 e 20 de Agosto deste ano
> Cobertura meteorológica abrange toda a Região
> A Madeira tem, neste momento, uma rede de 14 estações meteorológicas automáticas, que fazem a cobertura de todo o território regional, Porto Santo incluído. As últimas cinco foram instaladas entre 16 e 20 de Agosto deste ano, mas a rede foi iniciada em 1997. Um Boletim Meteorológico para a Agricultura é outra das “ofertas” do IM para a Região.
> 
> ...




Venho ressuscitar este tópico porque acho gravíssimo sempre está cultura de superioridade que o IM tem, é generalizado e gritante as questões de parecerem não querer abrirem-se ao publico e a discussão.

A parte em negrito é a mais gritante, é aquele tal modelo que na altura do temporal tinha colocado valores de precipitação dentro dos parâmetros do aviso vermelho e que o IM ignorou porque a leitura do ECMFW é bem inferior e que foi defendido que seria o modelo em teste e que não poderia ter sido levado em conta.

Hoje 6 messes e 7 dias após da tragédia coloco esta noticia aqui sendo defendido que a Madeira está muito bem servida pelo modelo Arome e que já estava operacional no dia 20...

Gostei apenas neste artigo que existiram mais pontos de medida do estado do tempo e uns novos sistemas de medição de altitude das nuvens.

Gosto também de um estudo da Meteo-France para aperfeiçoar as leituras dos perfis verticais da região para inserção em modelos de mesoescala, no valor de 200 mil de euros costeados pela UE.

Não gosto que o processo do radar meteorológico após ter decidido que seria instalado junto ao radar aéreo da NATO, o ministério da ciência e tecnologia voltou a colocar entraves no financiamento do mesmo sendo que a NATO solicitou ao ministério da defesa a colocação de uma parelha de F16 ao serviço da NATO na base do Porto Santo.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Ago 2010 às 23:36)

Depois de ler este tópico, só tenho uma coisa a dizer...a força da Natureza continua a ser muito superior à inteligência humana...


----------



## Paulo H (28 Ago 2010 às 07:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depois de ler este tópico, só tenho uma coisa a dizer...a força da Natureza continua a ser muito superior à inteligência humana...



Sem sombra de dúvidas! Os antigos sabiam que não deviam construir em qualquer local, e também sabiam que uma ribeira limpa permite o fácil escoamento das águas. Actualmente com tanta engenharia civil, o que se faz é juntar ribeiras (canais), estreita-las, construir próximo destas e abater árvores que delimitam as ribeiras das terras nas suas margens. Depois é assim, não há milagres!

O prometido radar meteorológico da madeira já está a funcionar ou ainda não passou do papel?? Seria importante que já estivesse a funcionar, poderia alertar a população de futura catástrofe a 1 ou 2h de "distância"!


----------



## Rog (28 Ago 2010 às 11:02)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia acaba de instalar *mais cinco estações meteorológicas automáticas na Madeira*.
> A instalação, que decorreu entre 16 e 20 de Agosto de 2010, foi feita em São Vicente, Bica da Cana, Quinta Grande, Santana e Santo da Serra.




Sem dúvida uma excelente notícia, 5 novas estações meteorológicas na Madeira. 
As localizações destas novas estações são excelentes, Bica da Cana por ser o local mais chuvoso e frio da Madeira no Inverno, Santana e São Vicente que permite ter uma melhor percepção do tempo no norte da ilha.


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2010 às 19:11)

Rog disse:


> Sem dúvida uma excelente notícia, 5 novas estações meteorológicas na Madeira.
> As localizações destas novas estações são excelentes, Bica da Cana por ser o local mais chuvoso e frio da Madeira no Inverno, Santana e São Vicente que permite ter uma melhor percepção do tempo no norte da ilha.



Muito bom!
Aguardemos então pela actualização na rede de observações do IM.

Já agora, onde se situa o Sanatório do Monte? É o local onde se atingiu (segundo o IM), o maior valor de temperatura máxima: 39ºC.


----------



## Knyght (30 Ago 2010 às 20:01)

O sanatório no Monte deve rondar o 300/400 metros de altitude, é o antigo hospital de tuberculose criado pelos ingleses sendo agora principalmente lar de idosos.




Freguesia do Monte, por cima do Imaculado Coração de Maria extremidade Nordeste uns 10m acima desse ponto.


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2010 às 12:44)

Um dado que tive conhecimento hoje foi que as medições verticais feitas para pela equipa do meteo-france são para enriquecer o modelo Arome para as previsões regionais. Logo creio que teremos de esperar no mínimo 1 ano até que este modelo esteja a funcionar para a ilha.

O modelo arome é um modelo de mesoescala que vai buscar a sua informação a previsões Aladim e Hirlam, sendo que o Hirlam está pela envolvencia do AEMET mais dedicado a península ibérica.


----------

